# sayonara tbolt



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

While I have loved the tbolt while I had it, I got a great deal on a gnex (the [almost] brand new phone with an extended battery with new backing, otterbox case, and ballistic case for 250) that I couldn't pass up. The fact that it is a nexus device and pretty much guaranteed updates for a long time was too much to pass over.

I hope the tbolt does get official ICS for people who can't get something new, or people unwilling to try LiquidICS (which is kickass BTW)

Live long and prosper


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Right there with you Silent. 
Adios!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

silentmage said:


> While I have loved the tbolt while I had it, I got a great deal on a gnex (the [almost] brand new phone with an extended battery with new backing, otterbox case, and ballistic case for 250) that I couldn't pass up. The fact that it is a nexus device and pretty much guaranteed updates for a long time was too much to pass over.
> 
> I hope the tbolt does get official ICS for people who can't get something new, or people unwilling to try LiquidICS (which is kickass BTW)
> 
> Live long and prosper


Actually you're wrong. Updates will only come if Verizon feels like sending the update. As the cdma network is closed sourse. Google doesn't have access to send updates to the phone. Still enjoy the almost a nexus device lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

That's what our awesome dev teams are for. And I thought the cdma Nexus got re added to aosp?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Verizon will not let google have direct access to their cdma network for ota updates

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

